# Possible Minnesota cube meet/competition



## Logan (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been thinking of having a cube meet/competition in Hastings, Minnesota (or around that area) for a while and decided to get more into it. I want to know how many people would come.

I have a few places in mind: 

The Hastings Highschool (it's commons). It can hold around 500 (might have to check again) people, so it may be too big and "spread out".

The Pleasant Hill library (conference room). I do not know how many people it can hold (pretty sure its over 25), but I will find out in a day or two.

P.S. I'm hoping to have it during December or (very) early January, because of winter break. I may not get everything done in time, and if it is an official competition, I don't think people will have enough time to plan. Also people may be gone (vacation or something). The time will most likely change, so don't say you can't come if you'll be gone in December. Say if you WOULD come.


What do you guys think?

-Logan Kelly


EDIT: Poll added. (so I can count easier)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll probably go if it's an official competition, it's too far for just a meet.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2009)

Logan said:


> I've been thinking of having a cube meet/competition in Hastings, Minnesota (or around that area) for a while and decided to get more into it. I want to know how many people would come.
> 
> I have a few places in mind:
> 
> ...



It's too late to do anything in December, you'd have to do it in January. I would check with the venues. See how much they cost and if they allow you to collect any registration fee. 

Also, if you want it to be official, work with me to make sure the date doesn't conflict with anything I have going on (not just cube related, but my own private life).


----------



## Logan (Dec 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking of having a cube meet/competition in Hastings, Minnesota (or around that area) for a while and decided to get more into it. I want to know how many people would come.
> ...



Ok, I just called the library, and they have a conference room, that could hold everyone. It is free, but could not be used for a profit.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

Logan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



You could say it's a fundraiser for future competitions & put it towards another minnesota competition (MOA).


----------



## Logan (Dec 6, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Is there going to be one at MOA? That would be a great venue.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

Logan said:


> Is there going to be one at MOA? That would be a great venue.



Hopefully. Bryan told me a couple months ago we needed fundraiser competitions, so this could be one of them. I'm holding an Iowa Open in the spring (with help from Bryan) as another one.


----------



## Logan (Dec 6, 2009)

*Stopping the quote tree*

I just looked at their policies.

~# Meeting rooms are available free of charge to non-profit groups. Meeting rooms are not available for commercial groups or commercial use. No monies may be collected, *except to defray the cost of presenting programs*. 

I think they would allow us to collect money for the cost of running it, but maybe not fund raising. I'll contact them again.


EDIT: Are we a non-profit organization (registered with the state of Minnesota)? If not, then we can't use that place.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

Logan said:


> Are we a non-profit organization?



No, according to this search.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2009)

Logan said:


> Ok, I just called the library, and they have a conference room, that could hold everyone. It is free, but could not be used for a profit.



How big is that conference room? 

Also, we're not a 501c3 non-profit, but the extra fees aren't use for my own personal reasons. They're used for equipment, batteries, paper, etc. For some competitions (like the charity Cubetcha) ended up using some of the older funding, but we can't really hold those kind of things all the time without some profit-building competitions.


----------



## Logan (Dec 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I just called the library, and they have a conference room, that could hold everyone. It is free, but could not be used for a profit.
> ...



I told her (the librarian person) that the money would go towards other events, and this one. She was very interested in making sure we had a certified document, saying we were non-profit. We can take money for the running cost of THAT comp only. We can't take money for other comps.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 7, 2009)

Logan said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



You could charge very little, just enough for that competition, but ask for donations towards future events at registration.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

Anymore information on this?


----------



## Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anymore information on this?



No, I've been sick for the past few days, and I haven't been able to get out and do some research. I think our best chance is the gym at my high school. I'll have to call them/go there and scope it out more.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

What's the gyms occupancy?


----------



## Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

It could hold at least 700, but has these divider things so it'll be the perfect size.


----------



## RyanO (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm probbably transfering to Iowa State next semester, so I should be close enough to come.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 2, 2010)

Did you get in touch with the school?


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2010)

No. The school was closed during break. I'm going to talk to them soon after the break. The situation with the library is: We can have the comp there, but we can't make any money. We MIGHT be able to take money for running costs, but not for fundraising for other comps.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

When are you planning to have the competition? I'd want to plan the possible Iowa Open far from this' since they're in the same area.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> We MIGHT be able to take money for running costs, but not for fundraising for other comps.



Which isn't really an issue. If we can break even, great. I don't want to fund the competitions though. The issue comes is if they want a bunch of 501c3 documentation (which doesn't exist), and they demand that after we announce.

If only the libraries and science museums here were as accommodating as ones elsewhere.


----------



## Logan (Jan 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> When are you planning to have the competition? I'd want to plan the possible Iowa Open far from this' since they're in the same area.



I think I will have mine around late February. So they are about 1 month apart. 




Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > We MIGHT be able to take money for running costs, but not for fundraising for other comps.
> ...



I think that we will have it at the library then. I will still look into them both though. I will keep in touch with you both. Bryan: What are some things I need to do/look into?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 4, 2010)

Logan said:


> I think that we will have it at the library then. I will still look into them both though. I will keep in touch with you both. Bryan: What are some things I need to do/look into?



No, the libraries might want that. Schools may also have red tape, but you should check with your school. Do a preliminary check with them.


----------



## Logan (Feb 8, 2010)

I went to the library today and took some pics and measurements.

http://s333.photobucket.com/albums/m379/ljrox123/library/
There are 7 tables (we can get more if needed).
It is around 30' x 30' (900 sq. ft).
It says it can hold <150 people, and ~56 people w/ tables.

What do you think?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it's too far from Chicago, so I have a 3% chance of going.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would show up for either (that's right, I'm back).


----------



## Bryan (Feb 8, 2010)

Logan said:


> ~56 people w/ tables.
> 
> What do you think?



Too small. If you have 30 competitors and each brings a parent/friend, then you're out of room even then. Twin Cities Cubing Classic had around 50 people, but many of them were bringing 2 or 3 family members.


----------



## Plaincow (May 29, 2010)

id be happy to come. give me a pm if you still want to do a meet up.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 29, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> id be happy to come. give me a pm if you still want to do a meet up.


there is a minnesota competition in less than a month...
T


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2010)

I'm pretty much done with this until the summer. I've got a lot on my plate right now, and can't handle this.


p.s. I can't go to the MN comp. I'm going to a funeral that morning.

Edit: Ok. I'm not going to the funeral. I still don't have a ride (as my parents are going to that funeral).
What sucks is that were going to Rochester the next day for a Show choir competition (for my sister).


----------

